# my HT system



## jaymalya (Feb 18, 2009)

My list of equipments

Display : Samsung LN-S4692
Sources: Panasonic DMP-BD10AK blu-ray,Yamaha CDC-585 CDP, macbook/itunes , directtv HR21 DVR
Front Speakers : Mirage OM-9/OM-C2 ( fronts bi-amped, center bi-wired)
Surrounds : Mirage Omnisat V2
Sub : HSU VTF2.3
Eq : Behringer 1124P
RECEIVER : Pioneer elite 82TXS
Power : panamax M5300-EX
Interconnects,speaker cable : audioquest,canare & tara labs


----------

